# Making a BLUE pen



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I like the pens Harry, but do you ever make any *blue* ones? I like *blue* ones. HeHe!"

The above question was asked by Dave (doctor Zook) yesterday so here is my illustrated answer.

PLEASE NOTE THAT THE HOLE THROUGH THE BLANKS IS 7MM NOT 8MM AS SHOWN


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry glad to see ya still turning. Thought I was the only one. Pen is a beauty for sure and yep I do like the blue. Well done.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope the doctor is happy........................

good to see you back in the shed. Harry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm still not fully back into the shed but have lots of ideas for future projects but have to give my shoulder time to heal. I really did enjoy the recent pens, it's a very relaxing pastime that I can recommend and so much easier than bowl turning which I'm hoping to have another go at soon, and hopefully I'll still remember some of the many things that you taught me Bernie.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Absolutely, one *FINE* looking pen Harry. You really do some outstanding work. But I hold *blue* ones in high esteem.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Absolutely, one *FINE* looking pen Harry. You really do some outstanding work. But I hold *blue* ones in high esteem.


You'll soon be HOLDING this one Dave!


----------

